# EDNA TX....BUCK DOWN!!!



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Shot this bad boy on DFerg's place opening day, saw the extra points and couldnt resist. One shot with my new Marlin 270 at 75 yds, he was chasing does down the powerline right-of way and got a little too close to my pop up blind. Saw lots of deer chasing all weekend and shot 4 hogs friday evening as well.
Any guesses on the score????? 14 points total


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice deer... congrats


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Good Shot, congratulations.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Great buck! Jackson County has some really nice bucks this year; fat from last years acorn crop lol.

Congratulations.

TH


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

That's one heck of a nice deer right there!! congrats!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

148--Great Deer--Gotta love the double look!--did U score him?


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Yeah, the deer are really hitting the corn this year as for last year it piled up under the feeders. I scored him but I want some more guesses before I tell


----------



## Dan Palmer (Jun 6, 2006)

154


----------



## 300 R.U.M.-DUM (Jun 4, 2008)

Awesome buck!! I will give him a 142


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I'm with swamp..got him 145-150..wondering..did you score the the split on the right g3 by picking the main point and measuring the other from the point it split off the g3?? score may very depending on if it was scored correctly..Having the man that shot it is never the best way LOL..Awsome buck man..Walker


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

I get him at 151.


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

I score him at one that I would of shot. Good deer. Congrats.


----------



## combscw (Jan 9, 2008)

*Man that will look good on the wall.*

I am gonna go higher. Thinking high 150's.


----------



## coleby66 (Jun 5, 2007)

I think he is going to go a quite a bit higher 175-180... awesome deer


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Nice buck--I am guessing 164.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

what... You couldn't let that little buck walk? jk.... Hell of a buck for Edna.....


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Depending how scored maybe in the 140's

Charlie


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Mid to high 160's (gross n/t). Very nice buck. Congrats. Was this with your new rifle?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

One shot with my new Marlin 270 at 75 yds,


saltaholic said:


> El Cazador said:
> 
> 
> > Was this with your new rifle?
> ...


----------



## stxwaterfowler (Apr 30, 2006)

VERY NICE DEER.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

New rifle indeed, bought a Marlin bolt action when they first came out this summer and I am totally impressed. I own lots of different bolt actions but the Marlin has a fluted Weatherby style action, a remington style safety and a Savage style accu-trigger....all the parts I love rolled into one!!! And really really cheap too!!!


El Cazador said:


> Mid to high 160's (gross n/t). Very nice buck. Congrats. Was this with your new rifle?


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Heckuva buck! Nice job!


----------



## wick (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice deer, how old? I'll say 152.


----------



## gcg3136 (Apr 20, 2006)

139


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*JUST MAYBE*

He might hit 150. i got him at 151.5 B&C.
How old was he?


----------



## badfisherman (Dec 30, 2005)

Great Buck..i have him at 147..


----------



## ReelEasy (Jan 23, 2006)

Dude, congrats! I want to here the full story.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

nice buck


----------



## fish2far (Jun 30, 2004)

Very Nice

Score about 150


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> One shot with my new Marlin 270 at 75 yds,
> 
> 
> saltaholic said:
> ...


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Awesome buck!


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Come on, give up the score! I'm guessing 154"


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

158"


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

135 5/8...nice buck


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

*yes sir.....*

good scoring buddy you got within an inch!!


BIG PAPPA said:


> He might hit 150. i got him at 151.5 B&C.
> How old was he?


----------



## VTGOLFER (Nov 25, 2007)

nice buck, i say 157


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

Congrats on the really nice buck!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*yeee hhaaaawwwww*



saltaholic said:


> good scoring buddy you got within an inch!!


Tell him what he's Won BOB...
Lets start a new Game Show and call it "THE SCORE IS RIGHT".


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice buck! Congrats saltaholic! OK, now when you taking me deer hunting since we went fishing together? LOL Oh man, dont know if your place could handle all of us, your group, Hollis and I. It would never be the same, ever again.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## jerkinlips (Jul 16, 2008)

What part of Edna were you hunting?


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

10 miles north west off 822


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Awesome buck! I'd say 155"


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

nice buck Steve!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice buck.....not many around with a double row of tines.


----------

